# Waiting to miscarry blighted ovum cramping but no sign of bleeding



## Tripletmomtx (Feb 10, 2007)

I found out we have a blighted ovum at 9 wks. I am now 11 wks and have been waiting to miscarry naturally. No such luck so far. I had some pretty bad cramping over night to this morning but no sign of blood or spotting. Whats the deal? Should I wait longer or just go for the cytotec


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Personally if you feel okay with it, I would wait. I m/c at blighted ovum at 20 weeks. It sucked, but I was glad to avoid medical intervention.

-Angela


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

i'm just coming to the end of a blighted ovum m/c







: to you

from what i've read, cytotec isnt FDA approved for anything other than ulcer treatment. that's not to say some people have great things to say about it, others not so much though. i second alegna's advice to wait it out if you can. have you tried anything herbal?


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I've heard bo can hang around for a while. My bo stopped growing at 8w, but I was around 12w (very off cycles so unsure how far along I was) when I had a u/s and found out. I opted for cytotec.


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

Wait. It sounds like you're making progress. -lots of love-


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

I waited for a natural miscarriage but I didn't have to wait long.
My worry is that there's evidence that the longer a woman carries a pregnancy that isn't going to continue, the more at risk she is for severe depression.
I believe in as little intervention as possible but listen to your heart - if you feel that waiting is just too much, emotionally, consider taking the cytotec. I think it's a much better option than a D&C.
I hope it happens as peacefully and speedily as possible, mama.


----------



## Tripletmomtx (Feb 10, 2007)

Lots of back pain now. Still no bleeding. Do miscarriages happen like that sometimes? I always expected that I would at least be spotting before the cramping started.


----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

I didn't know about the blighted ovum until about 6 hours before it started, but after the u/s we realized that development stopped at about 6 week and it took until 12 weeks to m/c.

I would wait..........


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tripletmomtx* 
Lots of back pain now. Still no bleeding. Do miscarriages happen like that sometimes? I always expected that I would at least be spotting before the cramping started.

That's what happened to me. I had back pain and early-labour type cramps for several hours before bleeding started.
I found ibuprofen and a heating pad helped.


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

I cramped for a week before I started bleeding. It was just like a mini labor for me- I cramped and cramped, spotted, bled, then had actual timeable contractions and passed all the tissue in one day, then bled a day or so more and then spotted for like a week or so.
My sac stopped at 5w3d and I carried to 8w.


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
That's what happened to me. I had back pain and early-labour type cramps for several hours before bleeding started.
I found ibuprofen and a heating pad helped.

same for me too


----------

